# Danilo Di Luca Suspended for CERA in Giro



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

Just terrible for the sport...


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

Source:

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/di-luca-positive-for-cera-in-giro


----------



## bubbha70 (Aug 8, 2004)

He gained so many fans from the Giro.
That's terrible.


----------



## jd3 (Oct 8, 2004)

When are they going to learn?


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

After Valverde, he's the one I'm the least surprised to learn he was doping...


----------



## mohair_chair (Oct 3, 2002)

merckxman said:


> Just terrible for the sport...


Look on the bright side. At least he didn't win, so they don't have to take away the pink jersey.


----------



## loudog (Jul 22, 2008)

dopers are everywhere. contadoper is next.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

Of course he's dirty. So is Menchov, so is Contador, so is 90% of the peloton.


----------



## T-shirt (Aug 15, 2004)

mohair_chair said:


> Look on the bright side. At least he didn't win, so they don't have to take away the pink jersey.


Yea, I thought that was terrible when it occurred in the TdF recently....was it Pereiro in 2nd?...but you don't know you've won until everybody's gone home. That final day of the Tour, to be crowned the winner on that day and celebrate is an experience lost.


----------



## loudog (Jul 22, 2008)

actually i think the schlecks are next.


----------



## jpick915 (May 7, 2006)

loudog said:


> actually i think the schlecks are next.


agree


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

What about Klöden? He's already semi-busted...


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

Dan Gerous said:


> What about Klöden? He's already semi-busted...


Is that similar to being semi-pregnant?


----------



## SilasCL (Jun 14, 2004)

merckxman said:


> Just terrible for the sport...


Why is this bad for the sport? He was an unrepentant doper before he ever tested positive. Hopefully he gets a lifetime ban for this.


----------



## Dwayne Barry (Feb 16, 2003)

merckxman said:


> Just terrible for the sport...


So this along with the other recent CERA positives clearly indicates the riders and their docs thought you could still use this drug and beat the tests.

Somebody on another forum (I think Daily Peloton) mentioned with one of the recent CERA busts that the particulars surrounding the tests were similar to what they tried to get Di Luca with last year sans the CERA positive, but he beat the rap. And now he ends up positive for CERA. Clearly some masking of some sort is going on (unsuccessfully now).


----------



## Dwayne Barry (Feb 16, 2003)

loudog said:


> actually i think the schlecks are next.


Menchov has got to be right up there too.


----------



## wiz525 (Dec 31, 2007)

my first thought was, how does Menchov beat a CERA'd up di Luca???


----------



## SilasCL (Jun 14, 2004)

wiz525 said:


> my first thought was, how does Menchov beat a CERA'd up di Luca???


Bread and water, duh...


----------



## zosocane (Aug 29, 2004)

Menchov is next. I mean, he doesn't resemble the rider from May. I know it's tough to win the Giro-Tour back-to-back but the May Menchov and the July Menchov are two totally different riders.


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

fornaca68 said:


> Menchov is next. I mean, he doesn't resemble the rider from May. I know it's tough to win the Giro-Tour back-to-back but the May Menchov and the July Menchov are two totally different riders.


Yep, its not even funny. I wonder about Cadel too. He is horrible this year.


----------



## Dwayne Barry (Feb 16, 2003)

fornaca68 said:


> Menchov is next. I mean, he doesn't resemble the rider from May. I know it's tough to win the Giro-Tour back-to-back but the May Menchov and the July Menchov are two totally different riders.


Who finished 3rd in the Giro?


----------



## tom_o (May 6, 2004)

Knowing there's a marker in CERA that's easily detected, why would Di Luca be using it? That's about as dumb as it gets.

How Menchov beat a topped up Di Luca, we'll never know


----------



## slowdave (Nov 29, 2005)

Franco Pelazotti (sp?) finished third in the giro


----------



## SilasCL (Jun 14, 2004)

Tomakit said:


> Knowing there's a marker in CERA that's easily detected, why would Di Luca be using it? That's about as dumb as it gets.
> 
> How Menchov beat a topped up Di Luca, we'll never know


There isn't a marker. Who knows how easily it is detected, Kohl said he should have had many more positive tests.


----------



## Dwayne Barry (Feb 16, 2003)

SilasCL said:


> There isn't a marker. Who knows how easily it is detected, Kohl said he should have had many more positive tests.


Right, the vast majority of the drugs the riders use are detectable. All about when, how much and with what other techniques you use them.


----------



## JohnHenry (Aug 9, 2006)

slowdave said:


> Franco Pelazotti (sp?) finished third in the giro


ok, now, why did we have to bring Pelizotti ino this?:blush2:


----------



## mohair_chair (Oct 3, 2002)

Here's what I don't get. It took the AFLD about 10 days from the time they took Ricco's sample to when they busted him. Di Luca's tests were from May 20 and 28th, which is two months ago. Why did it take them so long?


----------



## Dwayne Barry (Feb 16, 2003)

mohair_chair said:


> Here's what I don't get. It took the AFLD about 10 days from the time they took Ricco's sample to when they busted him. Di Luca's tests were from May 20 and 28th, which is two months ago. Why did it take them so long?


I'm going to guess detecting this stuff wasn't as straight forward as the Ricco case when they didn't know a test existed or they thought it would go relatively unnoticed by the cycling media focusing on the resurrection of his holiness, Lance


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

JohnHenry said:


> ok, now, why did we have to bring Pelizotti ino this?:blush2:


Well, someone asked who was 3rd in the Giro. Post hoc ergo propter hoc.


----------



## oarsman (Nov 6, 2005)

JohnHenry said:


> ok, now, why did we have to bring Pelizotti ino this?:blush2:


Indeed. But, to be fair, he seems human in the TDF, so maybe he is clean.


----------



## traumabill (Sep 16, 2007)

CERA has a marker, or at least an identifier provided by the manufacturer to test for. That's how they got Ricco, they changed the test to look for the marker...IIRC


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

traumabill said:


> CERA has a marker, or at least an identifier provided by the manufacturer to test for. That's how they got Ricco, they changed the test to look for the marker...IIRC


ehm ok
http://www.velonews.com/article/80701


----------



## traumabill (Sep 16, 2007)

Stand corrected - However the only way it was detected was for Roche to provide CERA to the WADA for them to test for it by learning about it prior otherwise it would be undetectable...


----------



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

AFLD doesn't report anything to the media (theoretically). The UCI reports it.

Ricco was positive for CERA in the TdF last year, which was run by the ASO. ASO is on top of their game, whereas the UCI tries to hide the dopers, it seems.

Edit--Here is my list of the next people to test positive, in order of who I think well get slammed first:

Menchov
Frank Schleck
Contador
Kloden


----------



## Italophile (Jun 11, 2004)

This surprises someone? As I observed during the Giro, DiLuca, Pelizzotti, and Menchov are not _that_ good! One has been caught, the other two will be.

As for Contador and the Schlecks, they have the body type for climbing, and are limited in other areas. That does not strike me as suspicious. It is my observation, that's all.


----------



## terzo rene (Mar 23, 2002)

of course something is undetectable if you don't test for it, but CERA isn't a naturally occuring molecule so it's directly detectable if you try, unlike EPO. I suspect they are microdosing CERA thinking they can keep the levels low enough to stay under the criteria for a positive test.

What did DiLuca expect using the family doctor as his dope doctor? lol


----------



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

SilasCL said:


> There isn't a marker. Who knows how easily it is detected, Kohl said he should have had many more positive tests.


This has to give you pause about the accuracy and reliability of the doping test. Di-Luca scorched through the Giro. He finished first several times and very high at the crucial stages. I thought it was standard procedures to test the winner, the other high place finishers and then do a random testing.

Why is there no mention of the results of the other doping control tests? Also during training, he surely would have used the product. I'm sure his team and the UCI tested him as well. Why did they not detect the product. 

I'm not advocating his guilt or innocence but it's strange, how out of the blue a rider is doping yet he has managed to passed many prior tests.

CHL


----------



## Dwayne Barry (Feb 16, 2003)

CHL said:


> This has to give you pause about the accuracy and reliability of the doping test.


The fact that since '97 continuing right up to last year there have been literally hundreds of riders who we know doped because the police caught them or they confessed yet they never tested positive obviously indicates there has been a massive FALSE NEGATIVE problem with the tests.


----------



## MG537 (Jul 25, 2006)

traumabill said:


> CERA has a marker, or at least an identifier provided by the manufacturer to test for. That's how they got Ricco, they changed the test to look for the marker...IIRC


I don't know much about CERA, only what I read but these rumours that Roche put in some kind of molecular marker so that it can be detectable by anti-doping authorities, sound a lot like those famous Y2K bug rumours.
It was absolutely laughable that your water tap would run dry on January 1 2000 or that the electrical grid would be paralyzed.
I'm sure lab techs and various professors around the world are also having a good laugh at all this CERA is detectable, so athletes should not be using it, talk.


----------



## eyebob (Feb 3, 2004)

*sorry DiLuca, you're a horses arse*

If a third sample comes up positive, how can you still deny?

Geez. Good luck in your next career.

_Third suspicious sample for Di Luca?
By:Shane StokesPublished: August 5, 18:05, Updated: August 5, 18:30
Danilo Di Luca (LPR Brakes)
‘B’ sample analysis done, being verified in Vienna and Montreal

Italian rider Danilo Di Luca continues to deny using CERA, but it has emerged that a third sample taken from the rider during this year’s Giro has aroused suspicions that he used the substance. Two of Di Luca's Giro samples were declared to be positive for CERA last week.

The third test concerned was taken on May 31st, the day of the final time trial, and was analysed in the Chatenay Malabry laboratory in Paris. According to La Gazzetta dello Sport, the lab has not confirmed the third result as an analytical positive. It has, however, finished its analyses of the B samples and have send them to Vienna and Montreal for confirmation.

The result of those is expected to be released on Friday or Saturday.

Di Luca has continued to train and maintains his innocence. "Even if the results of the counter-analysis are positive, I will continue with my battle as regards the methods used.”

Meanwhile UCI President Pat McQuaid has dismissed a web report which claimed that Di Luca’s B samples were judged negative by the laboratory in Barcelona.

“That’s just a rumour – I don’t know how Barcelona was mentioned," said McQuaid. "The samples were analysed in Paris and we have no news yet as to those results,” he said. _


----------



## California L33 (Jan 20, 2006)

MG537 said:


> It was absolutely laughable that your water tap would run dry on January 1 2000 or that the electrical grid would be paralyzed.


Not the forum for this, but I remember seeing dates on web sites months after the turn of the millennium saying it was 1900. As a lot of critical infrastructure was software run, some with fail safes to shut down equipment if it hadn't been maintained, or rented software that would shut down if it hadn't been paid for, it took a lot of work and a lot of testing to keep the power grid running. It actually took a lot of work to figure out just where things could go wrong.


----------



## eyebob (Feb 3, 2004)

*B Sample confirmed*

This is a good thread y'all. I too wonder why it's taken so long to report the findings. I guess that the ASO really is on top of things since they seem able to catch their cheats quicker.

Anyone else starting to pull more for Damiano Cuenego? He seems to be an Italian that's dope-free.

bt


----------



## CabDoctor (Jun 11, 2005)

Oh totally! Cuenego rocks. He pulled a vaughters and hinted that he had an "extra" edge win he won the giro. But then he said screw it! I would rather be a one day racer and pack fodder than a doper. Ever since then he seems to be a really cool down to earth guy. I would love to see him get picked up by a US team aafter he's done with the European peleton. He could do some damage with that explosiveness.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*how many back to back days*

did Danilo, more known for vicious single day race assaults launch attacks and counters?
here's a guy who day after day was an agitator and never seemed to pay any price for running assaults on the peloton day after day
I mean Danilo, just fake it and 'look' like you are hanging on one day and riding on nothing but pride


----------



## eyebob (Feb 3, 2004)

*Well, DiLuca will pay with his career*

but I don't suspect that he'll sing a-la Kohl. He'll keep the olmerta going I suppose.

bt


----------



## pianopiano (Jun 4, 2005)

*Poor Danilo DiLuca*

I feel so terrible for Danilo DiLuca. Seems as though the poor guy is actually completely innocent of any doping related charges, and the whole thing is actually a big conspiracy against him.
Of course, it MUST be the truth, as it comes from none other than Danilo himself:

http://www.velonews.com/article/97140/di-luca-suggests-possibility-of-a-conspiracy-in-doping-case

I wonder how many other cyclist have been hapless victims of similar 'conspiracies' (besides poor old Floyd Landis, that is!) :cryin:


----------



## moabbiker (Sep 11, 2002)

Yep, it's a conspiracy all right. His argument is how using dope isn't bad, just make sure you use it during an undetectable period of time.


----------



## The Weasel (Jul 20, 2006)

piano said:



> I feel so terrible for Danilo DiLuca. Seems as though the poor guy is actually completely innocent of any doping related charges, and the whole thing is actually a big conspiracy against him.


yeah, somebody probably spiked his fancy hair mousse.


----------

